# Panther pro mills



## dbol (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone else using these. He is selling them on ebay or his site. What do you guys think they are not as nice a granberg, but they are a lot cheaper.
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-panther-mill-chainsaw-mill-proudly-made-USA-/160426956842?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255a31182a
http://www.pantherpros.com/


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I have seen them on here before, Looks like it would do the job.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks sturdy enough, but if you put UHMW on the bottom rails (highly recommended if you are using a metal guide rail), the UHMW will interfere with the mill's adjustment.


----------



## BobL (Jul 15, 2010)

They are certainly good value for money. 

The one thing I don't like about their design is the bar clamps are too long. That means if the cut is close to full bar width it is not as easy to maneuver around lumps and bumps in the log. The shorter the clamps are the better. No clamps or end on nose clamps are better still


----------



## mweba (Jul 15, 2010)

BobL said:


> They are certainly good value for money.
> 
> The one thing I don't like about their design is the bar clamps are too long. That means if the cut is close to full bar width it is not as easy to maneuver around lumps and bumps in the log. The shorter the clamps are the better. No clamps or end on nose clamps are better still



I agree, and would add the fasteners have to be checked frequently. Or add nuts to the set bolts as I did. It is the one I use.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a05TRzDLr2I


----------



## boostnut (Jul 15, 2010)

mweba, how are you fastening your ladder to the log?


----------



## dbol (Jul 15, 2010)

mweba, What size is your mill? I will probably get the 24" one and put a 26" bar on it. You put a handle on yours I think. How could you do that with out welding it?


----------



## mweba (Jul 15, 2010)

boostnut said:


> mweba, how are you fastening your ladder to the log?



Large short deck screws. It seams to work good. I'm in the begining stages of milling so my methods are not sophisticated.


----------



## mweba (Jul 15, 2010)

dbol said:


> mweba, What size is your mill? I will probably get the 24" one and put a 26" bar on it. You put a handle on yours I think. How could you do that with out welding it?



I don't remember the exact size he called it. The mill fits this 36" bar easiely. A piece of square tube that fits the iner diameter of the mill is all that is needed for a handle. I just happen to have a welder and round bar laying around.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the 24" model and like it pretty much, it seems to work well..

I think the size (24") is just the max it will cut, I used a 20" bar on mine the first time I used it but now use a 28"..


----------



## reswire (Jul 17, 2010)

*Let you know*

I just bought one of his "rail type" mills. It slides on a 2x2 steel bed. He's supposed to ship it to me this week, I'll let you know how it works out. I bought a new 660 to use on it, with a 32" bar. The mill is supposed to cut a 22" log, I hope the bar is not too long. all together the whole thing is a little pricey, but I wanted a decent sized saw, and the mill will mount on a small trailer I have. I probably should have built my own, but I'm new to this hobby and didn't want to build something that would cut my "dew dads" off. I'll try to pose a couple of pics, if you promise not to laugh. :monkey:


----------



## BobL (Jul 17, 2010)

reswire said:


> . . . . . if you promise not to laugh. :monkey:


----------

